# Can I use HyreCar to rent a car to drive for Uber?



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in NYC and I really need a flexible part-time job. Uber seems like a great opportunity for that. Unfortunately, I don't have a car. I came across this service called Hyrecar that lets other people rent their car out to you for like $40-$50 a day minimum. I visited the site and it seems like Uber drivers use the service often.

I'm trying to figure out if this is a good idea and if it makes sense in terms of costs. Is it cheaper to just get your own car and use it for Uber or rent from Hyrecar? The reason I don't have a car is because a monthly unlimited metrocard is cheaper ($116/month), don't have to worry about finding parking/moving the car, etc.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Only way to know is try it, get approved with Uber and rent a car for a day, if it makes sense rent a car when you have a day off and Uber.


----------



## grrrrrruber (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay but when I applied I had to send a copy of my insurance card and registration. How would something like Hyrecar have that documentation? On a sidenote, I would be really peeved to find out that someone took my car for the day to drive for uber. We all know and accept the risks when we decide to drive for uber, it's not fair to put those risks on someone else's car (IMO).

Edit: Thank you for the clarification, I thought it was just one of those rental things that people are doing at airports these days.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

grrrrrruber said:


> Okay but when I applied I had to send a copy of my insurance card and registration. How would something like Hyrecar have that documentation? On a sidenote, I would be really peeved to find out that someone took my car for the day to drive for uber. We all know and accept the risks when we decide to drive for uber, it's not fair to put those risks on someone else's car (IMO)


Hyrecar is a short term leasing for rideshare, the people that put their car on there know that it is intended for rideshare. Hyrecar gives you the documentation needed including insurance with your name.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

You cannot use a daily rental car for Uber. You will not be able to provide a registration with your name on it or an insurance policy with that car's VIN number on it. If somehow, you got Uber to approve the rental car, you would only be able to Uber when you could rent that exact car as the customers are trained to look for the model, car AND license plate before getting into your car.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

limepro,

Correct. I should have said rideshare as opposed to rent. Since you're familiar with it, do you think its a good idea cost-wise vs. Getting your own car?

also, my full time job is 3-11pm. I'm looking to make a minimum of $300-$500 extra a month with Uber. Would this be possible driving Uber 3 days a week?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

NYCOT said:


> limepro,
> 
> Correct. I should have said rideshare as opposed to rent. Since you're familiar with it, do you think its a good idea cost-wise vs. Getting your own car?
> 
> also, my full time job is 3-11pm. I'm looking to make a minimum of $300-$500 extra a month with Uber. Would this be possible driving Uber 3 days a week?


You Sir, are the ideal candidate for UBER.

Part time
Short term
Wants to drive a car you don't own.

Go to the UBER holding lot at your nearest airport, or any other nearby locale where UBER drivers congregate, and start asking around. You will quickly find an upstanding" entrepreneur" who owns several fine automobiles already "approved" by the friendly helpful people at your local UBER office. This clever entrepreneur is looking to put drivers in cars he/she owns. The process of coming to terms with the entrepreneur shouldn't take more than a few minutes. Then you're in business. UBER will gladly expedite your on-boarding and you can get started. Just message me and I'll give my promo code along with any other advice you may need. Pretty simple isn't it?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> You cannot use a daily rental car for Uber. You will not be able to provide a registration with your name on it or an insurance policy with that car's VIN number on it. If somehow, you got Uber to approve the rental car, you would only be able to Uber when you could rent that exact car as the customers are trained to look for the model, car AND license plate before getting into your car.


You are completely wrong, first registration doesn't have to have your name on it only insurance. Hyrecar is a lease program for as short as a day in which they provide insurance in your name on a daily cost basis, it is completely fine to use for Uber.

As for if it is worth it, I don't know I never used it, I thought about using it instead of my car because the 2 days I used to do I would put 500-600 miles on my car and make $700-900. With hyrecar I would save on the maintenance/miles but have a lease payment up front. I didn't do that long term soi never tried hyrecar but it is approved to use with Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

limepro said:


> You are completely wrong, first registration doesn't have to have your name on it only insurance. Hyrecar is a lease program for as short as a day in which they provide insurance in your name on a daily cost basis, it is completely fine to use for Uber.
> 
> As for if it is worth it, I don't know I never used it, I thought about using it instead of my car because the 2 days I used to do I would put 500-600 miles on my car and make $700-900. With hyrecar I would save on the maintenance/miles but have a lease payment up front. I didn't do that long term soi never tried hyrecar but it is approved to use with Uber.


$900 gross in two days?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> $900 gross in two days?


Yes, usually took 600-700 home before expenses.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

elelegido said:


> $900 gross in two days?


Sure. Why not? Anything is possible. Reach for your dream man. Who can say for sure? Remember, the entire UBER enterprise is predicated on people chasing their independent contractor dreams. That and a lot of conflicting information that's really really difficult for any one person to verify.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

NYCOT said:


> I'm in NYC and I really need a flexible part-time job. Uber seems like a great opportunity for that. Unfortunately, I don't have a car. I came across this service called Hyrecar that lets other people rent their car out to you for like $40-$50 a day minimum. I visited the site and it seems like Uber drivers use the service often.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if this is a good idea and if it makes sense in terms of costs. Is it cheaper to just get your own car and use it for Uber or rent from Hyrecar? The reason I don't have a car is because a monthly unlimited metrocard is cheaper ($116/month), don't have to worry about finding parking/moving the car, etc.





grrrrrruber said:


> Okay but when I applied I had to send a copy of my insurance card and registration. How would something like Hyrecar have that documentation? On a sidenote, I would be really peeved to find out that someone took my car for the day to drive for uber. We all know and accept the risks when we decide to drive for uber, it's not fair to put those risks on someone else's car (IMO)


POST # 1/NYCOT:
POST # 2/grrrrrruber: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Sunny, 90's, Blue-skied Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW.Coast.

At the Request of #1 Notable chi1cabby,
I am compelled to Alert You both:

"PLEASE read Your Partnership Agree-
nent. NEW DRIVERS have only 30 Days
to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration!"

DO NOT LET THIS CRUCIAL PERIOD
LAPSE W/O ACTION to protect Yourself.

Mentoring Bison Abides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

stuber said:


> Sure. Why not? Anything is possible. Reach for your dream man. Who can say for sure? Remember, the entire UBER enterprise is predicated on people chasing their independent contractor dreams. That and a lot of conflicting information that's really really difficult for any one person to verify.




Like I said, I used to but not anymore.


----------



## NYCOT (Sep 7, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher ,

Sorry, but can you please elaborate? I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## DSRM (Sep 12, 2016)

I drive in Worcester, MA and pull in about $350/week working part-time. The trouble with Uber is that the rates during your average day aren't all that exciting. If you work exclusively Surge times, you'll make quite a bit more. I've heard that Lyft does better for drivers during an average day, but Uber drivers make quite a bit more during Surge times due to how they calculate their rates.

For instance, an average trip for me in Worcester is 10min and nets me $4.50 before expenses. During surge times, that bumps up to about $15.50. Some nights I make $120 in 4 hrs, but most days I average closer to $10/hr. It's all about knowing your city.

As for the Hyre Car, I imagine there's a separate process for signing up with those cars. It used to be, at least in my area, that Uber required you to have your name on the lease/title, but they've since changed that. Currently, I can rent from Hertz or Lease a car through Uber's leasing program.

Be aware that Uber's insurance won't cover you for the time you're driving the car, but don't have a destination from them (your dead hours as the cabbies call them). You'll need coverage for that time. I'm not sure about the logistics of Hyrecar, as I've only just started doing research on them, but I imagine their coverage is better. 

I'd take a look at Edmund (google search their site, I can't post it here apparently). They have a rate calculator for the costs of owning a car. It would be an easy comparison for your day rates driving for Uber with Hyre.


----------

